# Alaska State Championship Trophey



## Griff (Jul 23, 2013)

Last weekend my wife and I judged at the state championship. I thought you guys would get a kick out of the grand champion trophy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 24, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol epic!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very cool Griff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice!!! What were you judging?


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2013)

BBQ.  chicken, ribs, pulled pork and brisket.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice trophy. What do those folks use for wood up there?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2013)

Griff, you have the coolest pictures!


----------

